# Lost in Space Robinson Family figures



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey guys check out this set of Lost in Space Robinson Family figures..
http://www.nightgallerykits.net/lispage.htm
Mcdee


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

*Robinson family figures*

I used to have this playset as a child. I LOVED the styrofoam Jupiter 2 spaceship. It was divided into and top and bottom halves and had "rooms."
My folks gave the set away when I got married- without notifying me.
UUGGHHH!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

nautilusnut said:


> I used to have this playset as a child. I LOVED the styrofoam Jupiter 2 spaceship. It was divided into and top and bottom halves and had "rooms."
> My folks gave the set away when I got married- without notifying me.
> UUGGHHH!


That's what happened to all my old kits too...If only we knew then what we do now...
anyway ...it says these figures are comparable to the scale of the J2, the likeness looks to be the best I've seen so far, anyone here get these figures?
Mcdee


----------



## j2man (Jun 18, 1999)

I still have my chariot and Jupiter with all the track. Don't have any of the characters. My brother chew the head off of will robinson and I like to have had a stroke at 9 years old. LOL. You can get repro's of a lot of the stuff. Robot as well.

http://www.reproman22.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=110_123&products_id=600


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

The figures are "okay" and not too expensive. Someone here said before they would NOT fit the Moebius Jupiter 2, but then I have seen them used and they fit fine. The crude old Lunar Models figures were scaled down from these.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2010)

Oh my gosh! I had this too! I loved this play set. I could rarely get the stupid tube tracks to work right but no matter. I popped the top off the J2 and had a blast. Hard to believe how bad that robot really looked. I think the figures look pretty good though, quite like the actors. I'd like to order them for my Moebius J2 but even if they don't fit it will bring some welcome nostalgia.


----------



## g_xii (Mar 20, 2002)

Yeah -- but what's with the BLOOP? That thing looks downright scary! And I, too, have heard they are a bit large for the Moebius Models Jupiter 2.

Considering there's not that much difference in the price, I think if I were going to buy a figure set, I'd rather go with one that was actually scaled to fit the model. I'm not too thrilled with a cheap re-cast of a 45 year old toy for _my_ Moebius J2! 

But, that's just _my_ opinion! And I think we've had enough said on the subject, so this thread is closed. 

--Henry


----------

